# Anyone have or used a G Loomis Venture reel or similar?



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm wondering if any of you can tell me about this reel or perhaps suggest another one that is comparable.

I am looking to get a fly fishing set up and I'm looking for a reel. The Venture is about $100. The price can go up or down, but I would prefer to keep it within 20% of the venture if possible. I don't want the nicest stuff ever, but I want gear of sufficient quality that if I'm terrible at this then I can't blame the gear. :wink: 

So let me know if you like the Venture or if there is another reel I should look at. Looking for something around a 5 wt. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Add a Pflueger Trion to the above. I've been given a recommendation for this reel as well.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Add a Pflueger Trion to the above. I've been given a recommendation for this reel as well.


I have a Trion and it's a great reel for the money.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The Pflueger Trion and the Loomis venture and the exact same reel internally.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Really? So what's the deal? Why the price difference? Is it just the appearance of the reel?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Exactly. Most of the foreign made reels in the $200 to $80 price range have the exact same internal components. Some examples would be the pflueger Trion, Loomis Venture, Cabelas RLS , 2 redingtons, the fly shop reels, Borger, Orvis mid arbor, cortland sterling and climax, Greys, etc.... all use the same internal contruction with different drag knob and spool designs.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Interesting. I didn't realize they were all so similar.

So, what's your opinion on them? Is there another reel you would suggest? Or, since the internals are the same, should I just choose the one that looks prettiest?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have used some of them and they are pretty good reels. The most important factor is that they are all machined aluminum instead of cast. Machined reels offer a much more durable reel, with tighter tolerances than a cast reel. Many are big fans of the Lamson Konic in that same price range and the Konic definitely has the edge in internal construction, but the Konic is NOT a machined reel so if you drop in on a hard surface, you are likely going to break the reel in half instead of maybe mending the spool a little. 

The biggest disadvantage to the above mentioned reels such as the Trion is that they rely on bearings that are unsealed in a plastic bearing assembly. This creates problems because 1) dirt and grime can fairly easily get into the internals and cause damage. 2)the bearing assemblies have to be "wet lubed" with oil, which further attracts dirt and grime into the internals causing problems. 3) with the internals being unsealed, water also gets into the guts of the reel. Because it is full of grease rust in really not an issue but I have had problems on cold days when the water inside freezes and seizes up the reel.

I have a few of these type of reels and they have treated me pretty well but it is exactly why Ross is my favorite design. No lubrication necessary and no bearings to fail.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks flyguy7! This is really good information.

I think a machined reel sounds best. I don't want to have to buy a new reel every time I fall on a rock.

As far as the bearings, I have repaired a lot of old Penn reels and I'm pretty good with it. I've replaced bearings and I know where and how to get them. So if bearings freeze, I can fix it. I've not worked on fly reels so I'm not sure if that is possible. Could I just replace the open bearings for some sealed ones?

Or, it seems like Ross is your preferred brand. I looked on Cabelas and some models are slightly higher priced. Which model do you prefer? I obviously can't spend $400 on a fly reel, but I might be able to go a little higher. 

Just for fun, if money was no object, what is your ideal reel?

Now, say money is an object, and you are already going to have a hard time convincing the wife to let you blow $200 on a fly reel, which Ross are you going to get?

BTW - Those are some real nice browns you posted pictures of. Congrats on some nice fish.


----------

